# 12/19/2014 Sikes



## Fish Sticks (Feb 28, 2014)

A report for yesterday. Got out on the bridge around 1:00pm with the bait of choice was frozen shrimp to try and catch sheepshead. First of all the bridge was empty and the rain has not started yet. While walking on the bridge saw a couple of gentlemen with a crossbow and had a couple of sheepshead on a stringer and there was only one other individual fishing who had caught a 15' sheepshead with live shrimp. So apparently it was all about live shrimp today. Ended up not catching any sheepshead. Lost about three rigs on getting up on the ocean bottom. DId catch a couple huge pigfish and a pin. Fished till about 4:30 because the rain started coming down and wind was picking up and the other two with me could not bare it anymore. Hopefully I have better luck next time. I will bring live and dead shrimp. Any other tips?


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

15 foot is a big Sheephead.


----------



## Fish Sticks (Feb 28, 2014)

panhandleslim said:


> 15 foot is a big Sheephead.


15" haha I need to proof read my stuff. Thanks


----------



## Hawkseye (Feb 17, 2012)

LOL!! 15ft anything would be a record off Sikes.


----------

